# Windows 8.1 memory issues



## sevenfold4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello, i have a memory leak somewhere and i do not know how to identify it.
These pictures are taken after 2 hours after starting the computer. After 4 hours the memory usage would be near 90% or over. 

Memory leak - Imgur

I have tried to find the issue but no luck. I am pretty sure that these issues came when i installed windows 8.1. I hope you have some tips.
Thanks


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Moved to Windows 8 support

The issue is in the non-paged pool of 2.8 GB which is many times a reasonable value. Most likely caused by a device driver, possible malware. Not likely a process.


----------



## sevenfold4 (Jan 22, 2014)

It is not likely to be a malware because the installation of the windows is fresh. Is there a easy way to pinpoint which driver is faulty or i have to enable/disable them 1by1
Thanks


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Try Driver Verifier for at least 24 hours - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Wrong link sorry 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## sevenfold4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, i did find my way there >D. I will leave this overnight and will report again tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome, please post an update when your available.


----------



## sevenfold4 (Jan 22, 2014)

i left the driver verifier for quite a long time but no BSOD. It was 24hours tho because i need to use my computer for studying


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

I would disable Driver Verifier now. What programs are you running at the time of the leak being discovered?

Sorry for the slow reply.


----------



## sevenfold4 (Jan 22, 2014)

i have a feeling the leak is coming from my network drivers since when i am downloading the memory usage goes up way faster. I just got my Wifi working so i will use only wifi for a few days for downloads and see if it maybe is the LAN driver that is faulty.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Update the LAN NIC drivers from the manufacture of your computer for Windows 8.1.

If you need help in doing that please post the make and model of your computer.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree with Jack's advice, please post an update when possible.


----------

